# what camera do you use?



## LYSSA718 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi I am just getting into professional photography....I own a Nikon D60.
I'm wondering what kind of camera all you professional photographers use for your own business... to shoot weddings, portraits, etc.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 12, 2009)

LYSSA718 said:


> Hi I am just getting into professional photography....I own a Nikon D60.
> I'm wondering what kind of camera all you professional photographers use for your own business... to shoot weddings, portraits, etc.


 
If you are interested in becoming a professional, and you currently shoot with a D60...

Note that the lenses you use are of MUCH more importance than what camera body you are shooting with...

But you will find your choices in high quality professional grade lenses that are compatible with a D60 to be very limited, and often very expensive.

D60 isn't the best camera body to go pro with, if you really feel that you are ready to go pro at this point.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> LYSSA718 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am just getting into professional photography....I own a Nikon D60.
> ...


Most of Nikon's finest pro lenses are fully functional on your D60. No doubt, they cost more than the camera (most around $2000 each).


AF-S 14-24 mm f/2.8G ($1830, new)
AF-S 24-70 mm f/2.8G ($1800, new)
AF-S 70-200 mm f/2.8G VRII ($2400, new)
A pro kit would also contain:

AF-S 50mm f/1.4G ($445, new)
AF 85mm f/1.4D ($1150, new) note: This lens will have to be manually focused on the D60.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

AF-S 300 mm f/2.8G VR ($5300, new)
AF-S 400 mm f/2.8G VR ($8900, new)
There are several desireable pro camera features the D60 just doesn't have

cross-type focus sensors
low-light ISO capability
automatic exposure bracketing
external controls allowing quick setting changes
and many others.
The D60 is an entry level camera. In the Nikon lineup the pro cameras start with the D700 ($2700, new), though the D300s ($1580, new) comes close and has many features included on the top-of-the-line 
D3/D3s/D3x.

I currently have the D300s and have as backup a D200. I also have four D90's that are used in a side business shooting regional sports.

I also own a D60 which I often use as my personal daily carry camera.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 12, 2009)

When working with Nikon: D90, D300, 17-35 2.8, 28-105 3.4-4.5, 18-105 3.5-5.6(backup)
When working with Canon: 1dmiii, 5d, 5dmii, 20d with 28-135 3.5-5.6, 17-40 2.8 50 1.4 and 16 2.8
In my case, it matter which photographer/studio I'm working with. Some prefer their equipment use, others have no preference thus I use mine.


----------



## John Sampson (Nov 12, 2009)

What kind of professional, because that's a strange question to ask. A professional knows exactly what equipment to set himself up with. How come you don't know?


----------



## skieur (Nov 12, 2009)

John Sampson said:


> What kind of professional, because that's a strange question to ask. A professional knows exactly what equipment to set himself up with. How come you don't know?


 
Actually that depends.  A professional simply makes money from photography and there is an extremely wide range there.  If you are in a studio doing formal portraits or product work, then a Hasselblad CFV 38 is the camera you should have, assuming you are successful and making money and have a spare $14,000 or $15,000.  If you are doing top level artistic work on location, then a Leica S-2 at 37 megapixels is ideal and only about $27,000 USD, it's a steal.

At the other end of the spectrum are men and women who are doing family photographs, children and baby shots at home, kid's sports, baptisms, first communion etc. and they are likely to use whatever camera they can afford.  The same is true for many who do public relations or event photography, accident scene work, or photojournalism for small local papers, although they may be using whatever camera was purchased by the company, department, organization etc.

So, in one respect, I agree that most pros should know what they want to set themselves up with, but then budget becomes a consideration.

skieur


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 12, 2009)

Skieur, you're a Hassy junky you.:thumbup:
It was, is, a great camera, though I preferred Bronica.
Any still shoots good old med format?


----------



## skieur (Nov 13, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> Skieur, you're a Hassy junky you.:thumbup:
> It was, is, a great camera, though I preferred Bronica.
> Any still shoots good old med format?


 
I didn't realize that Bronica had a digital version or back, but then their film cameras were great, so I am not totally surprised.

skieur


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 13, 2009)

i dont have a business and dont consider myself a pro, but i shoot a D40 and a D1h.


----------

